# Installation failed on an old Toshiba 2540CDS laptop



## csanyipal (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi,

I have an old Toshiba Satellite 2540CDS laptop.

It's specs are:
333MHz AMD K6-2 processor
PCI BUS (v.2.1): (32-bit, 33 MHz)
ISA BUS: 16-bit, 8.25 MHz
64Mbit EDO DRAM

I started the installation process with the
FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso

and at the BTX halted.
I attached an image on which one can see the output of the BTX loader.

How can I solve this problem?

Best, Pal


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2019)

Are you sure that FreeBSD 12 will work at all on a machine with only 64 megs of RAM?
That said, there were bootloader changes in '12. Have you tried FreeBSD 11.2-release on that machine? Does it boot, or does it fail?


----------



## csanyipal (Jan 5, 2019)

tingo said:


> Are you sure that FreeBSD 12 will work at all on a machine with only 64 megs of RAM?
> That said, there were bootloader changes in '12. Have you tried FreeBSD 11.2-release on that machine? Does it boot, or does it fail?


I am not sure at all.
I have not tried FreeBSD 11.2-release on this machine yet.
But, I will not try it because if the newest FreeBSD can't run on this old machine, then I want not to install it on it at all.
Because I want some Free Operating System to have run on this old machine if it is possible at all.
I am in the middle of buying a 128MB RAM for this old machine.
If I get this RAM and install it, would it help then to install the newest FreeBSD system on this machine?


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 5, 2019)

It wont work. FreeBSD requires a minimum of 96MB RAM.

Handbook 2.2 Minimum Hardware Requirements

Maybe you will succeed using NetBSD. It requires only 8 Mb.


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 5, 2019)

With 128 MB RAM you may succeed . But with this old model I suggest to go with NetBSD if you want a free OS on it


----------



## csanyipal (Jan 5, 2019)

Lanakus said:


> With 128 MB RAM you may succeed . But with this old model I suggest to go with NetBSD if you want a free OS on it


I just installed the NetBSD with NetBSD-8.0-i386.iso CD on this old laptop.
Thanks!


----------

